
No Redditing Allowed - markdennehy
http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/03/13/no-redditing-allowed/
======
pbhjpbhj
Attempting to game reddit, brave man.

> _And the idea that my submission of my work is frowned on, but others
> submitting my work sees them rewarded, that is deeply abhorrent._

The point is that work others find interesting/important in some way are
posted; most authors consider their own work to be worthwhile.

~~~
markdennehy
> The point is that work others find interesting/important in some way are
> posted; most authors consider their own work to be worthwhile.

Most authors consider their own work to be _theirs_ as well. My stuff is under
creative commons; I've no problem with people wanting to see it, or even
submitting it somewhere; but being prohibited from submitting it myself while
others are encouraged to, that's not something I find acceptable.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It has nothing to do with CC.

It's about the opinions of other people. You're prohibited from making the
submission yourself as your opinion of your own work is considered to be too
biased, end of.

~~~
markdennehy
That is what I just said. I just disagree with that rule, I think it's wrong-
headed; so I don't wish to participate in the site anymore, end of.

